# Semi-automatic Motorcycles?



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have seen some ads from P.I. advertising these. What the heck is that? I of course know about most scooters being automatic (no clutch).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

semi automatic just means you still have to change the gear with the foot leaver, just no clutch.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Electric motorbikes in my opinion seem ro be the way to go. 23000php brand new on road. Zippy, quick, low maintennance. Fully qutomatic.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

888dino said:


> Electric motorbikes in my opinion seem ro be the way to go. 23000php brand new on road. Zippy, quick, low maintennance. Fully qutomatic.


I'm not convinced about there usefullness in the tropics. The heat badly effects the batteries. The higher the temperature the less charge that can be put into a battery and the shorter the life.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I'm not convinced about there usefullness in the tropics. The heat badly effects the batteries. The higher the temperature the less charge that can be put into a battery and the shorter the life.


Interesting. noted. :confused2:


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I'm not convinced about there usefullness in the tropics. The heat badly effects the batteries. The higher the temperature the less charge that can be put into a battery and the shorter the life.


I agree that heat kills a battery's longevity.

The reaction of different battery types varies with increasing temperature.
I am not sure which type battery of battery an electrical bike usually has but Lithium Ion batteries can take full charge up to 45C and fully discharge at temps up to about 60C.
Since weather temperatures are generally given in the shade, I am not sure what temperature a bike battery is exposed to while in use on a sunny day.

Place a thermometer in the sunshine and see.
;-)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I'm not convinced about there usefullness in the tropics. The heat badly effects the batteries. The higher the temperature the less charge that can be put into a battery and the shorter the life.


In Malaysia and Singapore those e bikes are selling like hot cakes ...

And the charge can last up to 30 kilometers without pedal assist


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

simonsays said:


> In Malaysia and Singapore those e bikes are selling like hot cakes ...
> 
> And the charge can last up to 30 kilometers without pedal assist


Interestingly enough boracay seems to have them as commuter trikes fits 10 people. About $10usd . Quiet zippy smooth ... so the battery issue may not be that bad, perhaps depending on the battery quality?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

888dino said:


> Interestingly enough boracay seems to have them as commuter trikes fits 10 people. About $10usd . Quiet zippy smooth ... so the battery issue may not be that bad, perhaps depending on the battery quality?


Somewhere like Boracay might be ok but my main concern would be security. I would like to own a nice road bike but the wifes say that if someone took a like to it they would just knock you on the head along the road somewhere and take it.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I had an escooter in China, I got about 60km on a charge, mostly in a day I'd do 25km, but sometime actually usually my GF won't charge it at night, so if I drove it I sometime ended up pushing it for miles. I've only seen small escooters in Ph,250w they're pretty useless, a 500/800 w motor with 48v 20 amp is a good choice and bigger is better, Lithium batteries cost more but last longer, they are much lighter than lead acid batteries( maybe 70lb), so get more range and speed. There are e-motorcycles that give speed and 200-330 mile range, I've never looked at escooters in Ph, my Chinese one cost $450.
i wrote a blog in China about escooter, based on Toronto Ca power (1.5 times more than Ph) compared to a gas scooter and the price of gas, the escooter cost equaled the eqivalent of 1700mpg.
I think you wouldn't need a license or insurance for an escooter,youdon't any where else.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> I have seen some ads from P.I. advertising these. What the heck is that? I of course know about most scooters being automatic (no clutch).



I rode one of these semi-automatic bikes a few weeks ago in Palawan and the guy told me that they are having huge issues with the transmissions because without a clutch, it is imperative that the tranny be shifted at the correct RPM...if not...damage will occur...

He said that the Asian people buying these semi-auto bikes really love them but they are not shifting them properly. So, it seems the clutchless bikes themselves might be a nice idea but maybe some drivers education/training might be needed for the majority of current Asian owners.

Besides...it is so hard to use a clutch when you have a family of five riding with you, baby on your gas tank, Mom holding another youngster and the oldest child hanging on for dear life while standing on the axle nuts of the rear wheel!

As for me, I like shifting gears and using a clutch...the awesome roar of a Harley Davidson...the highway stretched before you...wind in your hair! OK in the Philippines maybe its a helmet glued to your head from the searing heat as you travel 2 mph in the heavy traffic while dodging construction, pot holes, vendors, pedestrians, Jeepney's, pedicabs, taxis and an occasional dog.

I still love the old Harley Davidson Ad Tag from the early 70's...

"PUT SOMETHING EXCITING BETWEEN YOUR LEGS...BUY A HARLEY!


----------

